

Ask HN: Good alternatives to Rapportive? - Cherian

Rapportive was one of those must have tools that went out of service. I’ve tried a bunch and gave up. Some chrome extensions are buggy and for others the UX is a mess.<p>What’s a good alternative?
======
nemrow
fullcontact.com has some accuracy in there searches. They are not free, and it
is not a consumer facing company though.

